# SOLD OUT (MN) FC AFC Jazztime Northern Exposure (Arctic)



## medicinebow

SOLD OUT 
FC AFC Jazztime Northern Exposure (Arctic) 65lbs
(FC AFC Jazztime's Frequent Flyer (Trip) X Candlewoods Labracadabra (NAFC FC AFC Ebonstar Lean Mac X FC AFC Canldewoods Gotta Be Good)

Sound Genetics (12 1/2 and still breeding), tractable,

Hips, Elbows, Eyes, EIC clear, CNM clear. 

Labrador Retriever Stud Dog

Frozen available: contact [email protected] no pms please


----------

